# I need some major help



## Vicious-Bassdj (Jun 22, 2011)

Im having some major issues with rsd lite. Im coming from MIUI trying to go back to stock. Heres my bootloader

Bootloader

D2.37

Code Corrupt

Battery OK

OK to Program

Transfer Mode:

USB

The sbf flash gets stuck and downloading ram for bootloader at 97% every time.

If you can help, this would be greatly appreciated. The first thing that needs to be solved is the issue with recognizing the device. Yes, the Motorola drivers are installed. I am running RSD Lite version 4.9.

Anybody else had this issue? I seriously need some help. Im trying to sell this phone


----------



## kevdliu (Jun 30, 2011)

Sbf does not work well on 64 bit systems. What os? Have u tried redownloading the sbf file?

Edit: nvm rsdlite is for windows. Try running linux in vm machine and find the sbf tool for linux. Google sbf linux or something


----------



## trter10 (Jan 4, 2012)

No problem

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bikedude880 (Jun 18, 2011)

Get RSD Lite v5.6

I have never had a flash issue when using this version (even on 64bit Win7)


----------



## trter10 (Jan 4, 2012)

What the Heck, I posted that in another thread! Sorry

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------

